# looking for land to lease



## jw37 (Jun 5, 2011)

looking for a couple of hundred acres in middle Ga. within  a hour of warner robins. not intrested in hunting club just looking for a long term lease. would prefer a pond.


----------



## Jim Reynolds (Jun 9, 2011)

I have 2 tracts to lease just north of I 20 near Washington GA . One with 500 acres and beaver pond in back(Wilkes Co) ; another with 335 acres in Taliaferro Co. Both with good deer and some turkey likely. Both around $14/acre.     
JR


----------



## WAG1 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tired of planted pine hunting? Here is 4oo acres in Dooly County, plenty of deer, turkey, dove and hogs. Rolling land, not flat land, combination of hardwoods, some planted pines, old pasture, water hole, open land, plenty of trails, fire brakes and camp site with electric. Will lease for deer and turkey or separately. Can do dove feilds as well. 229 886 8350


----------



## Flet12 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Have Hunting Lease Land Available*

Have 200 to 650 acres available in Butts County only minutes from intersection of I-75 and GA Highway 16.  $15.00/acre.
VF


----------

